# Stickless Topper of N.A. Indian



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

This is one of my early carvings of a North American Indian I was going to use as a stick topper. I never got around to mounting it on a stick. It's carved out of mahogany and finished with Watco Danish oil.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Very nice Ron. I haven't about many people carving mahogany, any reason?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nicely propotioned good detail nice one


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well don Ron. I like his strong expression.


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Whiteroselad said:


> Very nice Ron. I haven't about many people carving mahogany, any reason?


I agree, I hadn't seen very many mahogany carvings either.

Thank you all for your very kind comments.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Excellent work, it's a shame he never got mounted on a shank but looks just as good as a ornament.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Great features and detail. Is the detail done with a wood burner?

Regarding the carving mahogany comments; mahogany, in my experience can be difficult to work. Care must be taken with regard to grain direction. Some mahoganies will tear out in a heartbeat if you're not careful. It does leave a nice burnished cut in the right direction and is not terribly hard. Very fine dust.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great looking piece.Detail on his hair and braids is excellent!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Mostly I've seen mahogany carved in furniture. Things like ball & claw legs on tables and chairs.

Rodney


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Rodnogdog said:


> Great features and detail. Is the detail done with a wood burner?
> 
> Regarding the carving mahogany comments; mahogany, in my experience can be difficult to work. Care must be taken with regard to grain direction. Some mahoganies will tear out in a heartbeat if you're not careful. It does leave a nice burnished cut in the right direction and is not terribly hard. Very fine dust.


The hair and feathers were wood burned and the headband outlined to give some depth.

And you are right, the wood will chip out and split if you don't go w/ the grain. Also, it finishes too dark and hides the detail .


----------



## Jimh0220 (Feb 12, 2016)

Ron T said:


> This is one of my early carvings of a North American Indian I was going to use as a stick topper. I never got around to mounting it on a stick. It's carved out of mahogany and finished with Watco Danish oil.


Can you hear that?? From the spirits of the native gods!

They are saying...'stick me on top of a unique and beautiful staff!!!

So cool!


----------

